# Honda GX240 - no start condition



## beardley (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

I have a mortar mixer with a Honda gx240 engine. Its one of the non-key start engines, and only has a pull start. I've had the mixer for well over a year, and its always ran wonderfully. Starts on the first pull every time. I was mixing a batch of plaster the other day, and it quit. Quit like I walked over and turned it off. No burps, no hiccups, just turned off. So my initial instinct was electrical, and sure enough, upon inspection, I found the 2 wires in the photo below just hanging off the back in a sleeve. I pulled the sleeve, and they weren't attached to each other, so it leads me to believe it was attached to SOMETHING. I found a wiring diagram, but it seems like this the "factory" set up anymore. It's far from a new unit so, not surprised. I did check the oil level, and its full to the top of the plug, but I've not tried disconnecting the oil level sensor. 

For some reason I can't get the phone to appear, but here is the link. . . If a mod could be nice enough to fix it, I would greatly appreciate it 

John

https://flic.kr/p/BcL9Ya


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

The disconnecting the oil sensor is a good thought as they tend to go bad. Also you can disconnect the coil kill wire as part of a test of the ignition system; just be to kill the engine manually by either choking it or pulling the plug wire.

The wiring only shows the white wire as part of the engine's charging system which be one with an electric starter. Maybe someone the starter as part of a mod to re-power the mixer.


----------



## beardley (Dec 13, 2015)

AVB said:


> The disconnecting the oil sensor is a good thought as they tend to go bad. Also you can disconnect the coil kill wire as part of a test of the ignition system; just be to kill the engine manually by either choking it or pulling the plug wire.
> 
> The wiring only shows the white wire as part of the engine's charging system which be one with an electric starter. Maybe someone the starter as part of a mod to re-power the mixer.


Ok so just disconnecting those would isolate them? They don't need to be grounded or jumped to anything else? 
For the white wire, do you think it's possible it was just ties to that grounding strap that the black wire is connect to? They were in a sleeve together but appeared to be just snipped off at the ends.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Grounding them would do what a low oil condition sense by the low sensor normally does or when you switch the kill switch to stop the engine. All the low oil sensor does is to kill the magneto ignition by grounding it out.

It very possible someone had snip the wires during the engine installation but they should sealed them to prevent accidental contacts. 

That like snipping off a 110vac power line and just leaving it exposed for someone to touch. BTW we had local farmer to get electrocuted by a 110vac line being done this a few years in my area and all he did was walked across the area where cable was. I am also dealing the same problem here now as I re-energize my work shop. I finding cables just snip off at the ground level around the storage building next to the shop; very, very dangerous and they are live wires. Currently have a lock-out installed at breaker panel to prevent accidental energizing of these circuits until I can remove the wires.


----------

